

Instructables -- step-by-step instructions for everything - karzeem
http://www.instructables.com/

======
ivankirigin
This isn't new, but I LOVE the site. I wish they didn't break up instructions
by pages, and they would do well to have something like sketchcast.

------
mpc
Damn it. They stole the idea right out of my skull and implemented it.

~~~
bootload
I thought the same thing when I saw this (I was particularly interested in
craft building) but you have to remember this is it's a non-profit (backed by
Squid-Labs ~ <http://www.instructables.com/about/fullstory.jsp> ) So to go
into something like this you really have to adapt the idea more. The site is
so generic that I'm sure there are very specific areas something similiar
could be launched (with a few twists that Instructables have yet to think of).

The idea is also closely aligned to O'Reilly Make & Craft but who else has an
eye on this market? (Avoid markets with no competition).

_"... A key insight behind instructables is that humans are constrained to
working in linear time - ie you do things sequentially and are generally not
in two places at once. ..."_

For me, the key insight is you can apply this reasoning to other concepts.
Instructables has nailed the community bit that Phil Greenspun advises in SEIA
to a tee ~ <http://philip.greenspun.com/seia/software-structure>.

I've also noticed (as has O'Reilly) the crossover b/w hackers, crafters and
DIY which is growing again (marketroid term: emerging market) after a 30yr
hiatus.

Where else do you developers like Leah contributing this (
<http://www.instructables.com/id/Teddy-Bear-Remote-Control/> ) for the hell of
it?

